# Rastafarian Beliefs and Values



## the seedman (May 11, 2010)

a friend of mine wants to be a rastafarian. is this just an excuse to be cool and never wash his hair. or does this religion have merit.

please help me understand?????


----------



## newbud123 (May 11, 2010)

is he white or black?


----------



## newbud123 (May 11, 2010)

*Rastafarianism*

Originating in Jamaica in 1930, Rastafarianism is a religious and cultural movement that has many links with the Jewish and Christian faiths. The original devotees to Rastafarianism, known in short as Rastas, were Jamaicans led by Marcus Garvey, a charismatic Jamaican leader. He prophesised the crowning of Haile Selassie as King, God and saviour of the black people of the world. Ras (meaning Lord), Tafari (a family name) was the prince who, in 1930, was crowned Emperor Haile Selassie I of Ethiopia, King of Kings, Lord of Lords. 
Rastafarianism has now become more of a cultural `Back to Africa' mass movements. Its beliefs are based on the Bible and Rastas interpret the Bible as an account of Rastafarian history. 
According to Rastas, when the 12 tribes of Israel were scattered, the spirit of the Lord went to Ethiopia; the Ethiopians became a chosen people. Ethiopia is seen as the Promised Land to which all black people will one day return. 
*Celebrations* 
Rastafarians neither celebrate Christmas nor New Year. However, they do celebrate the birthday of the Emperor Haile Selassie on 23 July. Ordinarily, Rastafarians would wish to take annual leave on this date. 
*Dietary Requirements* 
Rastafarian dietary requirements are based on the Old Testament hygienic laws. Some Rastafarians eat only ital foods - foods that are pure and untainted, or otherwise natural. Milk, coffee and alcohol are all forbidden beverages. Rastas refuse to eat pork, lamb and some seafood. Many Rastas are vegetarian. 
*Dress Code* 
An orthodox Rasta will wear their hair in long flowing locks known as dreadlocks. To cut it is viewed as sinful. The dreadlocks symbolise the values of respect, power, freedom and defiance. Rastas cover their hair at all times. Rasta women keep their legs covered. Some Rastas will proudly wear the Star of David. The colours red, black, green and yellow hold special significance for a committed Rastafarian. 
*Bereavement* 
No specific requirements beyond that of normal compassionate leave.


he emats we can eat are those that it states in Leviticus. Here is a very general summary of the meats we can and cant eat.


Can Eat: Cant Eat:

Goat Rabbit 
Turkey Pig 
All fish (as long as they have scales) Camel 
Cow Octopus 
Sheep Eel 
Duck  Horse 
Chicken Most birds especially birds of prey 
Insects


----------



## the seedman (May 11, 2010)

thanks newbud123 great answer, i think you covered what i was asking for, by the way he's a black work collegue but never had much hair, so ive yet to see him go 100% and stop washing his hair until it forms dreads. it just, all he talks about at work so people know he's 420.


----------



## Down2earth (Jun 6, 2010)

@Newbud123

First off it doesn't matter if hes black white brown yellow purple its about livity our body's are just outer shells and the most important is on the inside second, I hope you just didn't copy and paste that from the first website that popped up on google after searching for "Rastafarian" and thought that would cover it. That info is very vague and actually some is completely incorrect for example about the dreadlocks *"**To cut it is viewed as sinful."* and *"**Rastas cover their hair at all times"* nah not all Rasta followers wear locks its not a MUST and I mean Haile Selassie( Ras Tafari) Didnt even have locks his hair was short and *"*Rastafarian*ism"* you know thats like a slap in the face to everything Rasta stand for which is independence of Babylon(a system which opresses ie.USA,Russia China) you know?No ism skisim bullshit thats for politics ya see? so that cancels that out and I could go into more detail but quite frankly im feeling pretty damn lazy and don't feel like typing.All I can say to "the seedman" is if your friend feels a connection with Tafari and his ways than hes gonna "Become rasta" either way.

Peace.


----------



## RasBaL (Jun 7, 2010)

Not Productive to spread false propaganda about Rasta....
Rasta Positive Energy.......BLessUp !


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 7, 2010)

Down2earth said:


> @Newbud123
> 
> First off it doesn't matter if hes black white brown yellow purple its about livity our body's are just outer shells and the most important is on the inside second, I hope you just didn't copy and paste that from the first website that popped up on google after searching for "Rastafarian" and thought that would cover it. That info is very vague and actually some is completely incorrect for example about the dreadlocks *"**To cut it is viewed as sinful."* and *"**Rastas cover their hair at all times"* nah not all Rasta followers wear locks its not a MUST and I mean Haile Selassie( Ras Tafari) Didnt even have locks his hair was short and *"*Rastafarian*ism"* you know thats like a slap in the face to everything Rasta stand for which is independence of Babylon(a system which opresses ie.USA,Russia China) you know?No ism skisim bullshit thats for politics ya see? so that cancels that out and I could go into more detail but quite frankly im feeling pretty damn lazy and don't feel like typing.All I can say to "the seedman" is if your friend feels a connection with Tafari and his ways than hes gonna "Become rasta" either way.
> 
> Peace.


This is what being rasta is (+ rep). Not just growing dreads and smoking weed. That's ridiculous if your friend wants to be rasta just he can burn. You wanna burn, burn. You wanna praise Jah praise Jah. You don't have to do one to do the other.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 7, 2010)

RasBaL said:


> Not Productive to spread false propaganda about Rasta....
> Rasta Positive Energy.......BLessUp !


 
+rep Rasta is all about "Positive Vibrations"


----------



## Maui Waui (Jun 7, 2010)

ive always wondered this too cus there are certain things which i completely agree with in rastas such as the love for mother nature, peace and of course ganja not really as an intoxicant but more as a mind opener to see the lies hidden in the system but i dont believe that Haile Selassie is god incarnate so i dont know weather id want to be a rasta if it means not believing in it fully, i guess until i decide ill just stay without religion and believe what i want.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 8, 2010)

Maui Waui said:


> ive always wondered this too cus there are certain things which i completely agree with in rastas such as the love for mother nature, peace and of course ganja not really as an intoxicant but more as a mind opener to see the lies hidden in the system but i dont believe that Haile Selassie is god incarnate so i dont know weather id want to be a rasta if it means not believing in it fully, i guess until i decide ill just stay without religion and believe what i want.


Dude you don't have to join any religion. Religion is all man made. With man made rules and man made punishments. You don't have to be a rasta to smoke some herb and let it expand your thoughts about why we're here and to see through the bull shit we're fed daily. I do it everyday and I'm an agnostic. Weed itself is an eye opener, let it do it's thing on you every once in a while and you'll start to see things a lot more clearly.


----------



## andar (Jun 8, 2010)

Down2earth said:


> @Newbud123
> 
> First off it doesn't matter if hes black white brown yellow purple its about livity our body's are just outer shells and the most important is on the inside second, I hope you just didn't copy and paste that from the first website that popped up on google after searching for "Rastafarian" and thought that would cover it. That info is very vague and actually some is completely incorrect for example about the dreadlocks *"**To cut it is viewed as sinful."* and *"**Rastas cover their hair at all times"* nah not all Rasta followers wear locks its not a MUST and I mean Haile Selassie( Ras Tafari) Didnt even have locks his hair was short and *"*Rastafarian*ism"* you know thats like a slap in the face to everything Rasta stand for which is independence of Babylon(a system which opresses ie.USA,Russia China) you know?No ism skisim bullshit thats for politics ya see? so that cancels that out and I could go into more detail but quite frankly im feeling pretty damn lazy and don't feel like typing.All I can say to "the seedman" is if your friend feels a connection with Tafari and his ways than hes gonna "Become rasta" either way.
> 
> Peace.


it does matter. the rastafari religion is a pro black religion. they believe blacks are gods chosen people. white rastafaris are very confused people.... and they look hilarious with dreadlocks.


----------



## Maui Waui (Jun 8, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> Dude you don't have to join any religion. Religion is all man made. With man made rules and man made punishments. You don't have to be a rasta to smoke some herb and let it expand your thoughts about why we're here and to see through the bull shit we're fed daily. I do it everyday and I'm an agnostic. Weed itself is an eye opener, let it do it's thing on you every once in a while and you'll start to see things a lot more clearly.


true that man i think that weed should not only be made legal but should be mandatory so that everyone can see the destruction we are causing to our planet everyday, mabey then we'd relize that we have a serious problem one that we actually fix by legalizing cannabis and using it as a bio fuel which would make as much oxygen as the car burns off stopping the green house effect and no more huge oil spills or cutting down of trees


----------



## Down2earth (Jun 8, 2010)

andar said:


> it does matter. the rastafari religion is a pro black religion. they believe blacks are gods chosen people. white rastafaris are very confused people.... and they look hilarious with dreadlocks.



No theres many different branches of Rastas like the bobo shantis and the twelve tribes of israel and whatnot and there might be one that was more into Marcus Garvey teaching than others(Marcus Garvey believed somewhat that the white man was a devil and destroyed people and the earth and he wanted and told all people of african desent to return to the mother land(Africa)) but most these days looked over what their past brothers and sisters believed and now its a ONE LOVE thing ya see?Dont matter anymore we all one people trying to fight off evil and darkness everyday.One struggle.One destiny ya dig?


My suggestion,don't make statements if you dont know the facts simply put.

Peace.


----------



## andar (Jun 8, 2010)

i do know the facts you idiot you just said your self that they think white people are devils. i didnt say they didnt like white people i said they were pro black you moron. some rastas believe that every one can be rasta because we all originated in africa but the real, orginal rasta religion was pro black ... and now i will say it against the white establishment which they felt they were being oppressed by. 
my suggestion is that you dont try to put words in other peoples mouths (posts?) 
and dont accuse people of not knowing the facts of what they are talking about.
you are stupid

you said "we all one people trying to fight off evil and darkness everyday. one struggle. one destiny a dig? then you insulted me then you said peace.... you are a moron


----------



## andar (Jun 9, 2010)

yea i didnt think you had a response to that... you probably are white and have dreadlocks.


----------



## Down2earth (Jun 9, 2010)

Im hispanic and dont have locks and if you read what I wrote and not what you felt like getting out of it you would see that I said that yes *SOME! *let me repeat.* SOME! *did believe that BUT thats not what it was originally about Selassie fought for peace and equality not segregation or one superior race.Read his speeches and you will know that the majority of Rastas didnt believe that white people where any different than blacks and that he wanted, no let me rephrase that,he pretty much pleaded that the people all from around got together and became one and that we needed each other in order to be at peace with the world and to stop the war that was currently happening in his time as emperor of Ethiopia.And no I didnt "insult" you, just simply stating that if you are not fully aware of the history you have no place in saying that its this or that.A friendly piece of advice.Unlike you calling me "stupid" and an "idiot" or saying false things about my person that you have no right to say unless you personally know me.


PEACE.


----------



## andar (Jun 9, 2010)

alright alright sorry i called you stupid . i dont even care about that anyways..... i do think white people with dreadlocks look funny though.. by the way i am white .... peace to you to


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 13, 2010)

andar said:


> i do know the facts you idiot you just said your self that they think white people are devils. i didnt say they didnt like white people i said they were pro black you moron. some rastas believe that every one can be rasta because we all originated in africa but the real, orginal rasta religion was pro black ... and now i will say it against the white establishment which they felt they were being oppressed by.
> my suggestion is that you dont try to put words in other peoples mouths (posts?)
> and dont accuse people of not knowing the facts of what they are talking about.
> you are stupid
> ...


Time for school buddy:

Ok Rastafarians are not the racist white devil hating, dread wearing, pot smoking tribe of bigots you're making them out to be. 

Here are some lyrics to a Bob Marley(huge public rastafarian, spread the word of rastafarianism through his music) song called "WAR"

The lyrics are take DIRECTLY from a speech given by Emporer Haile Selassie as he addressed the United Nations in 1963

"Until the philosophy which holds one race superior and another inferior is finally and permanently discredited and abandoned...everywhere is WAR"

"Until there's no longer first class and second class citizens of any nation..."

"Until the color of a man's skin is of no more significance then the color of his eyes...WAR"

"Until the basic human right are equally guaranteed to all without regard to race..."
can you guess it??
"WAR"

"Until THAT day, the dream of lasting peace, world citizenship and the rule of internaional morality will remain but a fleeting illusion to be pursued but never obtained"

Now here's where we get a little bit of "Africa" talk

"Until the ignoble and unhappy regimes that hold our brothers captive in Angola, in Mozambique, South Africa, in sub-human bondage, have been toppled, utterly destroyed...WAR"

Then there's this bit about Africa

"Until that day the African continent will not know peace. We Africans will fight, we find it necessary. And we know we shall win as we are confident in the victory of good over evil"


Doesn't say anything in there about hatin whitey, lol

Seriously man Rasta is about peace and love and oneness not at all about hate for white people or superiority for black people. Just an over all oneness of PEOPLE. ONE PEOPLE.


----------



## bshdctr (Jun 18, 2010)

In the words of Morgan Heritage, "So much, so much confusion-surrounding Rastafari children and his doctrine". I am not even sure where to start here. Let me start by saying greetings and blessings. I myself hail His Imperial Majesty as the Most High, the Christ returned in His Kingly Character, Light of this World. Give thanks.
Second, I am caucasion (my skin is white...and I am of European discent). Third, Rastafari is MOST DEFINATELY a black power movement!! This is not to say anything of negativity towards any other races or peoples. The people of Africa whether they be at home or abroad have had done grave injustices done to them for 500 years now..and it should be of utmost importance to ANY persons regardless of their race, nationality, or religion to help empower the African nation and people. The liberation of Africa and her people was one of the highest priorites of H.I.M. Haile Selassie I...and so of course it runs a very strong theme through the presence of Rastafari today...but peace and justice and prosperity for ALL people was one of His Majesty's goals so I do not see anything anti-white there...only PRO-HUMAN. 
To the person who commented that whites look silly with locks- I fully agree. The reason is that 99.9% of them do not understand the locks in the first place. Most hair on caucasion heads will not naturally dreadlock...they have to work on it for quite a while. The Rastafarian reason for dreadlocks stems from the Vow of a Nazarite which states that no hairs can be trimmed...and a African person's hair will naturally lock when left untrimmed. My hair will never naturally lock, so my hair will never be dread-locked simple as that. As far as someone wanting to wear what they see as just a cool-hairstyle (I know some hard-core heavymetal guys with long dreadlocks...but they are not trying to "be rasta")...I really can not condemn that. 
Rastafari is about nurishment for the sick, food for the hungry, protection for the infants, care for the elderly, and reinstating clean/right ways of living (which includes the ongoing struggle for African liberation. Many were called, but few were chosen. Selassie I live-


----------



## bshdctr (Jun 18, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> Time for school buddy:
> 
> Ok Rastafarians are not the racist white devil hating, dread wearing, pot smoking tribe of bigots you're making them out to be.
> 
> ...


I interpret the words of H.I.M from this part of the "war" speach like this: He says " Until" at the begenning of every line. Meaning that 'UNTIL' the day that the people of the world are in unity and love....we must fight for it. "One Love" is the ultimate goal but we must not fool ourselves into thinking that work does not need to be done to obtain this goal. Also for a caucasion to spout a "One Love" mentality without first recognizing our white benefits in society and working tirelessly for reparations and emancipations for Africans is to ignore and forget the past injustices our people have done, and how it still effects today. This is why Rasta is and MUST be black-power.


----------



## bshdctr (Jun 18, 2010)

andar said:


> it does matter. the rastafari religion is a pro black religion. they believe blacks are gods chosen people. white rastafaris are very confused people.... and they look hilarious with dreadlocks.


Please do not assume that someone who wears red/gold/green, and fake dreadlocks is also someone who praises Haile Selassie I as their God and King. White people do look hilarious with dreadlocks but Rastafari is for ANYONE who comes with clean hands and pure heart because he is KINGS of KINGS and LORD of LORDS.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 18, 2010)

Rasta is Black Power? Must be Black power? No. Some early rastafarians believed in that movement. It was in the 60's when racial tensions were high and yes Marcus Garvey did preach a Back-to-Africa movement for all blacks to go to the motherland, but that got shot down when H.I.M., as you put it, gave that speach I spoke of to the United Nations. Bob Marley took from that speech and gave a positive message through song to fight for EQUALITY. Not to fight for it through division. You listened to a song and made an assumption. This is a direct quote from the speech that Haile Selassie gave the UN. Here is where Bob took his lyrics from but as you can see if you read it in context, Selassie is absolutely condemning rascism and promoting a oneness of people, a "human comminuty":
"Last May, in Addis Ababa, I convened a meeting of Heads of African States and Governments. In three days, the thirty-two nations represented at that Conference demonstrated to the world that when the will and the determination exist, nations and peoples of diverse backgrounds can and will work together. In unity, to the achievement of common goals and the assurance of that equality and brotherhood which we desire.On the question of racial discrimination, the Addis Ababa Conference taught, to those who will learn, this further lesson: That until the philosophy which holds one race superior and another inferior is finally and permanently discredited and abandoned; That until there are no longer first-class and second-class citizens of any nation; That until the color of a man's skin is of no more significance than the color of his eyes; That until the basic human rights are equally guaranteed to all without regard to race; That until that day, the dream of lasting peace and world citizenship and the rule of international morality will remain but a fleeting illusion, to be pursued but never attained; And until the ignoble and unhappy regimes that hold our brothers in Angola, in Mozambique and in South Africa in subhuman bondage have been toppled and destroyed; Until bigotry and prejudice and malicious and inhuman self-interest have been replaced by understanding and tolerance and good-will; Until all Africans stand and speak as free beings, equal in the eyes of all men, as they are in the eyes of Heaven; Until that day, the African continent will not know peace. We Africans will fight, if necessary, and we know that we shall win, as we are confident in the victory of good over evil."​He concluded this speech with the words, "We must become members of a new race, overcoming petty prejudice, owing our ultimate allegiance not to nations but to our fellow men within the human community."


Garvey was black power not Rasta. Ras Tafari as in Haile Selassie as in H.I.M., was about human power, overcoming babylon, wickedness and corruption in the system and One Love.

So I'll continue to "spout a "One Love" mentality", overcoming petty prejudices.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 18, 2010)

bshdctr said:


> Please do not assume that someone who wears red/gold/green, and fake dreadlocks is also someone who praises Haile Selassie I as their God and King. White people do look hilarious with dreadlocks but Rastafari is for ANYONE who comes with clean hands and pure heart because he is KINGS of KINGS and LORD of LORDS.





bshdctr said:


> I interpret the words of H.I.M from this part of the "war" speach like this: He says " Until" at the begenning of every line. Meaning that 'UNTIL' the day that the people of the world are in unity and love....we must fight for it. "One Love" is the ultimate goal but we must not fool ourselves into thinking that work does not need to be done to obtain this goal. Also for a caucasion to spout a "One Love" mentality without first recognizing our white benefits in society and working tirelessly for reparations and emancipations for Africans is to ignore and forget the past injustices our people have done, and how it still effects today. This is why Rasta is and MUST be black-power.


Now you just seem like you like to type. These are two completely conflicting posts. One says Rasta is for Black power and the other says Rasta is for ANYONE. So which do you mean?


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 18, 2010)

bshdctr said:


> Also for a caucasion to spout a "One Love" mentality without first recognizing our white benefits in society and working tirelessly for reparations and emancipations for Africans is to ignore and forget the past injustices...blah blah blah.


 
Oh and Africans were emancipated in 1863. FYI.


----------



## bshdctr (Jun 18, 2010)

mkmkli49:
I will come back when I have more time and explain to you. Confusion like yours is common in this matter. I'll try and put it all simply right now though. Rastafari is for EVERYBODY, regardless of color/race. The liberation of black people should be one of the main tenents of not just Rastafari, but of any person who is truly concerned with "one love" and right-ness. "Black Power" does not mean holding blacks in any higher regard than any other humans..it is about them regaining the proper position in the world which all humans should be guaranteed. I will be back later.....


----------



## bshdctr (Jun 18, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> Oh and Africans were emancipated in 1863. FYI.


Ok, this is why you are confused and dont understand my statements. What was/is the state of affairs like for blacks/africans from 1863 until now?? Again, I'll come back to address this more....


----------



## bshdctr (Jun 18, 2010)

"You listened to a song and made an assumption."
I have not listened to Bob Marley in probably over a decade and I read the speeches of H.I.M daily. This is why I understand that his majesty was not supporting "racism" or in-equality...but striving to eliminate it.


----------



## bshdctr (Jun 18, 2010)

Also...while you keep on spouting that "one love" mentality....I am actually going to get down and dirty and work for it. No apologies.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 18, 2010)

bshdctr said:


> Also...while you keep on spouting that "one love" mentality....I am actually going to get down and dirty and work for it. No apologies.


 
Before turning this into a big pissing contest let me just say you're basically saying the same things I am. But you made it seem that you were agreeing with Andar who was making no sense on here. But you clarified so I'm good with it. Yes blacks are treated with inequality in the world but I don't pretend to be a rasta so I don't pretend it's my job to find equality for them. I am not caucasian. My fathers family is black west indian, not unlike jamaicans, and my mothers family comes from Italy, long after the abolisment of slavery. Myself or my ancestors have never dealt injustice to blacks, half of my family is black and has been dealt this injustice. So because my skin is Tan and not black I owe reparations or should make it my struggle? I disagree. I agree with one love and one people and one world but I believe that life it what you make it. If your parents or grand parents or great great grandparents as is most likely the case these days were enslaved or a victim of inequal treatment that really sucks but how does that effect you. I don't disagree that people with black skin have it fairly harder than those with white skin but what about gays? or Arabs? These are 2 groups of people also unjustly pursecuted yet I don't see the world rallying to their causes. No your life is what you make it and anyone who says differently is looking for a handout. I was trying to clarify for Andar there, seems you took personal offense to that. Or maybe you just feel the need to over compensate. And I mean that with no disrespect. People with white skin who identify with a minority race just tend be a bit overzealous. I commend you for making it your mission to deal a fair hand to africans. I'm happy just living a happy life and treating everyone fairly. I'm not striving for one world, I'm just trying to love it the best I can.


----------



## bshdctr (Jun 18, 2010)

You know, after my responses I concluded the same. We are both coming from a very similar standpoint of wanting some love and peace on this world..and that is the most important thing. I appreciate your response and sometimes some clarification is needed from me. We disagree on our views slightly, but that is ok...and I give thanks for your interaction...because human interaction always helps me learn. I know that I come off rude sometimes, I apologise if I seemed too aggresive or took offense. BLessed love-


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 18, 2010)

As do I and I know what you mean man. I come off cocky a lot too and I'm anything but. I try to stay laid back and chill. Good to see some people out here acutally know their shit. Do you grow too?


----------



## bshdctr (Jun 18, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> As do I and I know what you mean man. I come off cocky a lot too and I'm anything but. I try to stay laid back and chill. Good to see some people out here acutally know their shit. Do you grow too?


Yes I am usually over on Subcool's organic forum just reading and learning...haven't done much posting yet though. I am a patient in CO.....Anyway, yea man sometimes the tightest of friendships start with interactions like this. Respect-


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 18, 2010)

This is true. At the very least I know and respect the fact that you know your shit and stand by your beliefs, as do I. And I find those traits to be very commendable. It's when people pawn off assumption, based on very little research, as fact, that I have issues with. Especially when those assumptions spread misunderstanding and the possibility of discrimmination against peaceful people. 

If you feel like it check out my grow. Started with modest means....well it's still pretty modest but fixed it up a bit and it's working, which is all I care about. It's my first time growing so the fact that they're going so well is enough to keep me excited.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 18, 2010)

link in my signature....forgot to mention that


----------



## bshdctr (Jun 18, 2010)

Checked out the grow really quick. Lookin' good for a 1st grow! I'd say the most important thing is you are having fun and learning. Getting one harvest under your belt will definately give you confidence for future grows...and the best part of growing (besides the medicine of course is trying to learn from each grow and increase your production/quality each time. I feel like it has taken me a few years and several dozen harvests to feel like I really know what I am doing now....but I was yielding smokeable (sometime nicer than others) medicine from the very begenning I'll be watching them for sure! Bless-


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks man. Appreciate the kind words. Gonna keep plugging away, see what happens. Starting flower tomorrow so it's an exciting time for me. Definitely having fun and learning more everyday. I'm on this damn site all night trolling through thread after thread trying to pull out valid and good info and all the tips and tricks I can. The biggest 2 things i've learned from this grow are 1) having a basic understanding of how the plant works, what it needs, what it can take as far as stresses go and what not REALLY help a grow along and 2) if it's not fun then you're doing something wrong! lol
I've lucked out alot this grow and didn't make too many mistakes, but when I did man I felt it, like watching your kid scrape his knee or something. But when I open that lid and am greeted with nothing but smiling happy greeness man it lifts my spirits right up!!
I'm hooked now!


----------



## andar (Jun 19, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> Time for school buddy:
> 
> Ok Rastafarians are not the racist white devil hating, dread wearing, pot smoking tribe of bigots you're making them out to be.
> 
> ...


its time for you to go to school , buddy. you should read what people write before you try to school someone. I NEVER SAID THAT RASTAS ARE RACIST, OR HATE WHITE PEOPLE!. I SAID IT WAS A PRO BLACK RELIGION AND IT IS. A LOT FELT LIKE THEY WERE BEING OPPRESSED BY PEOPLE WHO HAPPENED TO BE WHITE. BUT THEY ARE GENERALLY ACCEPTIVE TOWARDS EVERYONE. i hate when people dont even understand something and try to respond with some smartass comment. 
and this quote
"Until there's no longer first class and second class citizens of any nation..."

"Until the color of a man's skin is of no more significance then the color of his eyes...WAR"
is about them not liking white people......... in the first line the second class citizens are black people who are being oppresed by first class who happen to be white. and hes saying he doesnt want that in his country or anywhere. 
the second line untill the color of a mans skin...... he wouldnt say that unless there were raciall tensions and it sure wasnt the rastas who were oppressing white people. so yes he is talking about white people. hes not saying he hates them but he is acknowledging that they are not treating them right. and wants black people to be equal to everyone else (once again thats why they are pro black, being pro black doesnt mean hating whitey. and being pro black doesnt neccessarily mean they want black superiority they wanted to become equal so they stood up for themselves hence them becoming pro black.)

i really hope you are not a dreadlock white suburban kid trying to explain rasta to me or anybody. 
you need to go to school and learn some history about how white people treated blacks and what the black people thought about it.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 20, 2010)

Dude you just proved to me you're an idiot and not worth my time. Enjoy this thread man, it's all yours. Continue to spread misunderstanding and bad information to people who are just as stupid as you.

And I really hope your not some suburban kid who found his daddy's head stash and collection of Bob Marley Cd's and now thinks he's enlightened.
Instead of learning everything from books and tv get some real world experience.
Keep fighting the good fight brother!


----------



## andar (Jun 21, 2010)

your a moron. im not worth your time because you cant prove me wrong. i actually know rastas who are black, not just white boys with dreads like you. im not fighting any fight , brother. just keep believing whatever you want.. whatever makes you sleep better knowing your a white boy with dreads.


----------



## bobbypyn (Mar 20, 2011)

andar said:


> your a moron. im not worth your time because you cant prove me wrong. i actually know rastas who are black, not just white boys with dreads like you. im not fighting any fight , brother. just keep believing whatever you want.. whatever makes you sleep better knowing your a white boy with dreads.


wow... what a dickhead! WOW!

to clear this matter up; Rastafari is NOT a Black Religion. and who better to make my point than His Imperial Majesty HIMself:
"I MUST SAY THAT BLACK AND WHITE, AS FORMS OF SPEECH, AND AS A MEANS OF JUDGING MANKIND, SHOULD BE ELIMINATED FROM HUMAN SOCIETY. Human beings are precisely the same whatever colour, race, creed or national origin they may be." Haile Selassie the First.

sorry about the ancient thread dig up, but this upset me.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 6, 2011)

the seedman said:


> a friend of mine wants to be a rastafarian. is this just an excuse to be cool and never wash his hair. or does this religion have merit.
> 
> please help me understand?????


Had to post after I saw this on today's woot-off. woot! is selling these rasta colored ear buds and I lol'd after reading the ad copy:


*Oh yeah. Youre pullin it off.*

*You really look like youre embracing the Rasta lifestyle.*

Attention college freshmen across America: youre not Rasta. Seriously. We dont care how many Bob Marley posters you hang or how much green, yellow, and red crap like Skull Candy Inkd Rasta Earbuds you buy. Unless youre actually worshipping Haile Selassie as the second coming youre just a poser. And trust us, youre a poser.
Yes, Rastas endorse the use of cannabis as a religious experience. Neato. Its also a religion based on Afrocentrism and the rejection of western society. Thats right, western society. As in, the kinds of people who buy things like earbuds. And yes were oversimplifying it, but even in oversimplifying it were still giving it ten times more credit than just buying a poster and a blacklight and calling it a day.
If youre seriously looking for an excuse to smoke pot, just own up to liking pot. Its a more respectable position than Well, shortly after moving out of my parents house in Connecticut I realized the evils of the white man and the spirituality of Jah really spoke to me, man.
And if youre white dreadlocks are out. Seriously. Thats non-negotiable. Stop it. You look terrible and you smell worse.

*Condition:* New


----------



## crackerboy (Apr 6, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> Had to post after I saw this on today's woot-off. woot! is selling these rasta colored ear buds and I lol'd after reading the ad copy:
> 
> 
> *Oh yeah. You&#8217;re pullin&#8217; it off.*
> ...


For once I am in complete agreement with Mindphuk. Not because I don't like the Rasta religion thing, but because I live near bolder Colorado and see these little wannabee white kids with dreads all the time. You all look ridiculous. And yes you do smell. All the pot in the world does not cover the stench of that nasty unwashed rats nest.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 8, 2011)

Long as they don't go door to door im cool with them. I can't imagine having to sell my religion to anyone and so what that they stink. So did the French until the the twentieth century.


----------

